# I miss her already...



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

It has been 7 months since August last year parking my bug on jack stands to R32 motor swap 6 speeds from 1.8T automatic, and there are still some details to finish this job. 
Here is the list what it's going to be:
New PSS9 coilovers. (DONE)
New Recaro Sport CS seats with Recaro OEM sliders and brackets. (Ready to install)
BBS GT 19x8.5, 5/100 withno spacers. (Done)
New Lupo GTI cluster 0 miles. RSI replica







(Done)
OEM Carbon fiber RSI dash panels. (Installed)
RSI shift knob. (INstalled).
Custom center console, dash (Almost there) :headbang: Working on it. It have been so long over month to design and make it looks like OEM as much as possible.
Relocated the battery, using R32 foam to fit in spare tire well same as HPA did. (DONE)
Hella micro de xenon foglights. (Done)
Refresh all suspension bushings. (Done)
I take old pics here from last thread which is invalid already.
































































































Now it looks like a car after front end is back on.










































_Modified by Good Old Car at 9:38 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

New seats, not planing to paint but I had Recaro A8s painted on the back before so change style.
















Old seats


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: I miss her already... (Good Old Car)*

sick


----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: I miss her already... (Good Old Car)*

Looking great man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I actually was gonna bump your previous build thread


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: I miss her already... (HCSkorpio)*

so whats the story is the car running yet or what?
cant wait to see this car finished

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

The engine is started up couple time already with no catback







. The sound motivates me to finish it asap. I hope to get it done before my birthday next month. The work is slow down because I have a school thesis and my buddy get back to full time working. I will keep this thread updated. The pictures of center console was taken. It is combined of TT center console and beetle one. I also install the OEM Porsche battery kill switch on the new center console. I will post them as soon as I get back to work on the car next week. It's worth to wait, guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Good Old Car at 9:23 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Hope to see this car at Waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_ I will keep this thread updated. The pictures of center console was taken. It is combined of TT center console and beetle one. 
_Modified by Good Old Car at 9:23 PM 3-18-2009_

Any pics of this yet?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I will post pictures of center console next week. I'm super busy this week, no time to go to work on the car at all.


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

looks good so far


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (GLIgeorge)*

i wish i had the money to do complete builds like this.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

The car runs now. It sounds amazing I will record it later, Lupo GTi cluster works well. Wheels are on. Some wiring details need to be taken care of. I will take pictures in next couple nice days.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Pics now! Sick car cant wait to see it. I going to see mine on Friday


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_ It sounds amazing I will record it later, Lupo GTi cluster works well. I will take pictures in next couple nice days.

Interested in the Lupo cluster.....pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_Pics now! Sick car cant wait to see it. I going to see mine on Friday 








I thought you I read in another post that you were putting your project on hold.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

I read in another post that he was selling the car, go figure.
Karn, can't wait to see pics or just see it in person, this thing is going to be a beast


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ginanana)*

I was going to sell it when I got screwed over on a motor that wasn't workth anything but I'm in the process of getting my money back for it. I updated my build and said so. When you get screwed for 6grand you get pissed and just wanted rid of it. But things are looking up for it. 
Sick car thought can't wait for pics


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

Here's a sneak peak at the beast. I'll let Karn post the rest.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (orangea2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangea2vr6* »_Here's a sneak peak at the beast. I'll let Karn post the rest.









Thanks!! What a nice iPhone, buddy! I know this picture make you must finish that R32T out of garage asap. 
It just stopped raining after non-stop two days. I will get camera ready.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Some quick shots this morning







and I haven't cleaned the car yet.
















Orginal beetle center console and Audi TT molded together.
































Lupo GTI cluster and OEM RSI Carbon fiber dash panels.
















New BBS GT 19"x8.5" 5/100 ET27


































_Modified by Good Old Car at 7:35 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you. I'm working on the cupholder. I bought a cup of coffee at drive thru, then I realized I haven't installed cupholders yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

So Jealous! Tell me more about the Lupo Cluster and TT shifter setup.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_So Jealous! Tell me more about the Lupo Cluster and TT shifter setup.

PM me and I will tell what you wanna know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I could say I know how hard VW designed and built New beetle RSI center console. The replica pieces we made are two pieces, front piece is from lighter to the end after shift ring and the rear piece is from where e-brake grab handle is to the cupholders. They both mount to factory positions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The battery wire runs under the center console to OEM Porsche battery killer switch as you see in the picture thru the dash and thru the ECU wiring chanel to engine bay.


_Modified by Good Old Car at 7:00 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

So they front half is a stock TT console and the back half is stock NB console. How did you connect the two? Where did you get the RSI CF Piece? Was the Lupo cluster from a 1.6L motor?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, 1.6L motor. PM you.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

car is looking sick. wheels are baller cant wait to get mine


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Some more pics from today. Not the best pics but I tried. hahaha.










































_Modified by Good Old Car at 12:41 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Keep going..
























































And the last of today.










_Modified by Good Old Car at 12:40 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## nison_li (Jun 8, 2008)

this is sick... how it drives?
did you race anyone and pissed them off yet?
it's fun to see a super beetle out run a bmw


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (nison_li)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nison_li* »_this is sick... how it drives?
did you race anyone and pissed them off yet?
it's fun to see a super beetle out run a bmw

It's very fun to drive and amazing sounds wouldn't let you release the gas. I haven't pissed off any European cars yet, they just keep looking at me but I did to a civic driver who tried to piss me off around so I gave him some tire smell.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Is that a Caractere rear spoiler? It's glorious.
Car looks incredible, I'd love to see that thing go!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_Is that a Caractere rear spoiler? It's glorious.
Car looks incredible, I'd love to see that thing go!

Yes, the whole kit is Caractere..


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Any body work planed, think it would look sick with the valences molded and some shaving







but balling car


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I plan to shave the hood and hatch for sure. I'm not sure about the front though. This valance allows less air flow from the front if I put turbo it later on,


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

OMG! Looks amazing Good, everything looks on point! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nison_li (Jun 8, 2008)

time to drop a turbo in


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_OMG! Looks amazing Good, everything looks on point! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you, man.









_Quote, originally posted by *nison_li* »_time to drop a turbo in

Next year plan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Put the new seats with suede black center on the bug. Feel much better support than leather R seats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: I miss her already... (Good Old Car)*

I didn't notice, is this front wheel or AWD? Nicely done swap man, glad to see it running.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

It's front wheel drive. Either AWD or Turbo will be on next year.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Some shots today after raining.
























8mm. spacers help the rear looks better.
















































Caractere front grille is replaced by R32 lower front grille for better cold air flow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Dreaming for the next thing up.


















_Modified by Good Old Car at 4:12 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*
















Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (PzwoTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PzwoTDI* »_















Amazing!!!!!!!

Thank you, sir.
I think I really get bored today. I just came back from taking night shots in the new building near my house. Taking pictures all day long but I'm not pro though. hahaha.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

For anyone who pmed me for the interior shots. Cluster is km/h and has km unit.







Enjoy but keep in mind, I'm not photographer and don't know how to do photoshop.


































_Modified by Good Old Car at 8:29 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Nothing to say, so I just keep posting pics.








































OEM HID never make me upset.








Outside garage. Hope you enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by Good Old Car at 8:22 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Well done.. another one of my favorites on here!


----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Looks absolutely sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How good is visibility of the lupo cluster through the beetle steering wheel?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (HCSkorpio)*

The visibility is perfect from driver's height like me. The Sporter CS seat installed on OEM recaro slider is little higher than R32 seat. The steering wheel level is not at the top end but almost. I think Lupo steering wheel is same size as New beetle one. I see everything clearly from my position.


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (HCSkorpio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HCSkorpio* »_How good is visibility of the lupo cluster through the beetle steering wheel?
 A lot of time was devoted to making sure the visibility of the cluster was good for Karn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (orangea2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangea2vr6* »_ A lot of time was devoted to making sure the visibility of the cluster was good for Karn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's true. We were very careful and spent a lot of time on cluster face angle and the level of the cover to fit in the best position to driver's vision and look from outside.








Along 7 months work credit is all for you, buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
THANK YOU!









_Modified by Good Old Car at 9:39 PM 5-20-2009_


_Modified by Good Old Car at 9:40 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

this is now my favorite bug. good work.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Car's looking awesome. You really took it to the next level. I'm proud it has my old HIDs.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Car's looking awesome. You really took it to the next level. I'm proud it has my old HIDs.

How have you been, man?! I really made the right decision on HIDs and the gauges, never been upset. I still look at your xenon diagram sometimes for my HID foglights.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

very sweet ride man....i'm a big fan....just wondering a ball park figure as to how much you've invested in the car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eliteazzarit (May 21, 2009)

Your bug is great! I'd love to see it was a turbo on it


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (eliteazzarit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_very sweet ride man....i'm a big fan....just wondering a ball park figure as to how much you've invested in the car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you.







umm. If I calculated since this project began, I could have bought brand new Honda Fit already.







I don't want to add a part of when it was 1.8T, too.









My goodness, I don't do sounds system.

_Quote, originally posted by *eliteazzarit* »_Your bug is great! I'd love to see it was a turbo on it









Thank you! I'd love to see turbo on it next year if nothing is changed. It's tough decision either turbo it or 4 motion.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks really good. Where in MD are you?








I'm near BWI airport.


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

Good god, that is an awesome beetle. I love the speedo and tach. How hard was that?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (braupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *braupe* »_Good god, that is an awesome beetle. I love the speedo and tach. How hard was that?

Thank you, man. The installation was extremely hard to find the perfect position for cluster to sit at right angle to driver and we had to do fiberglass from original Lupo GTI cluster cover to match the slope on the beetle dash. The black front cover was really hard to make since we had to make it fill up all curve of speedo and tachometer and an analog clock.


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Wow, it really looks like you spared no expense, and it shows. Simply amaging. If you ever decide to sell that set up please let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (braupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *braupe* »_Wow, it really looks like you spared no expense, and it shows. Simply amaging. If you ever decide to sell that set up please let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm not sure if I would sell this set up. I could make a new one for you but I need to search for a new cluster set up.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I found a couple pictures, people at DATB took.


















_Modified by Good Old Car at 4:34 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Some more...


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

If you found any spots on your car this weekend sorry I couldn't stop drooling over it. I had the pg TS in the show but I was hanging around your car more then mine. I have been dreaming of a R32 swap....Sweeeet Ride. Love it.


----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_Some more...



Wow. That looks like a tight fit







. I assume you had no hood clearance issues?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

No, I don't have any hood clearance issue. Hood is closed fine. There is a tiny gap between intake manifold corner and bumper edge. Engine touches it a bit in reverse but there is no problem.


----------



## nison_li (Jun 8, 2008)

just wondering how much did you spent on the entire swap?
i assume it wont be cheaper than a brand new beetle.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Only the engine and tranny swap was not like getting a brand new NB, but if adding suspension bushings refresh, sway bars, coilovers, wheels, all interior like seats, Lupo GTI cluster, and custom made dash and center console adding together would took $ out of my pocket close buying to a brand new beetle.
I actually save a lot of money because my buddy helped me to get it done








The car was at the RAI Motorsport boot at Dubs at the beach. (not the boot behind the car) 










_Modified by Good Old Car at 10:18 PM 6-6-2009_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Meeting with a buddy on last weekend.


































_Modified by Good Old Car at 6:28 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They are on 19 inch BBS? Any issues with traction?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (HCSkorpio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HCSkorpio* »_Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They are on 19 inch BBS? Any issues with traction? 


Thank you. Yes, they are BBS 19x8.5" 5/100. Since I got it run on 19"s I have no traction issue, but I upgrade the sway bars, too.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Dude your car is amazing. Hate to be a pain but the window wind deflector thing is driving me crazy.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Dude your car is amazing. Hate to be a pain but the window wind deflector thing is driving me crazy.

Thank you. Hahaha. No worries. You are not the first person who said about them. They will be off the car as soon as I start to strip the car out for all wheel drive system. I still let them on for now because they came with the car when I bought.








BTW: You are great photographer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Good Old Car at 5:59 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## GmrTpuffI (Mar 6, 2008)

this is a really nice bug, and if you can do this to a bug then i should have no problem doing this to my jetta. thanks for the motivation. cant wait to see the awd


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GmrTpuffI)*

Your car is waaaay too nice for that cheesy decal on the rear. Absolutely amazing build though man, very very jealous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GmrTpuffI* »_this is a really nice bug, and if you can do this to a bug then i should have no problem doing this to my jetta. thanks for the motivation. cant wait to see the awd

Thank you, man. I have put time and money into your car and it's not worth to sell at time being, I just decided to keep it and put more into it. hahaha. We are doing by our hands so we save ton of money.

_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Your car is waaaay too nice for that cheesy decal on the rear. Absolutely amazing build though man, very very jealous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

You mean "RAI" on the side rear window? "RAI" asked me to place my car in his booth at DATB, but he never touch this project though







.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Nah the Good Old Car decal. It's way too hokey for such a nice build IMO.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Nah the Good Old Car decal. It's way too hokey for such a nice build IMO.

aha, I couldn't pull that out. It's a group of my friends who rebuild and drive classic cars. I joined in this group since I drove 1967 beetle.
My new beetle is 2002, so it's old now I guess.


----------



## R.L. Burnside (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (R.L. Burnside)*

I want your wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_I want your wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I know. Why do I have something you want?







. Last was A8s seats, now BBS wheels.







How is your car now? Can you make it to h2o?


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Because you can read my mind and know what I want. I wish my car will be done but it's a long way away


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

there arent any other bugs out there worthy of looking at other than this one
never been a fan of a bug in any way shape or form .. but this one .. WOW i need to see a video of it taking off .. NOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Great looking bug man... If I were you I would make it a sleeper... 
I dropped a stroked BT 2.0L into my Turbo S. All R32 interior, including the rear seats, steering wheel, and shift knob. I call it Turbo "R" sleeper.


_Modified by elgringogillao at 8:14 AM 9-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (elgringogillao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elgringogillao* »_Great looking bug man... If I were you I would make it a sleeper... 
I dropped a stroked BT 2.0L into my Turbo S. All R32 interior, including the rear seats, steering wheel, and shift knob. I call it Turbo "R" sleeper.

_Modified by elgringogillao at 8:14 AM 9-23-2009_

Pics? Specs?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (JDM-JTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM-JTI* »_there arent any other bugs out there worthy of looking at other than this one
never been a fan of a bug in any way shape or form .. but this one .. WOW i need to see a video of it taking off .. NOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you for your kind words







. Noone can record a taking off video for me yet, but I can say 3.2 FWD is amazing. Rpm runs through 7,000 very fast in each gear.

_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
Pics? Specs?

X2
I could do a sleeper to the car but not the sound of it though


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

I will put up a post soon... Just waiting to get my rims on.


----------



## 2002mikejetta (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (elgringogillao)*

holy crap this makes me want a beetle!!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

She's under 36 inches of snow now. 4WD project has been postponed by my new MK2 GTI that just we just done the VR6 swap.


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: I miss her already... (Good Old Car)*

Looks like much fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Beautiful job.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: I miss her already... (richardbachman)*

Mold the kit & get some clear front marker lenses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: I miss her already... (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Mold the kit & get some clear front marker lenses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep! it has been in my list. I also bought a Votex front and rear bumper. Well see what will happen.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Good Old Car at 7:37 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

I think the votex kit with shaved turn signals and fog lights would look sick.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_I think the votex kit with shaved turn signals and fog lights would look sick. 

Do you mean the round outer grills? Yeah that'd be sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_I think the votex kit with shaved turn signals and fog lights would look sick. 

boo, dont do that. it will look horrible, believe me ....


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

i vote for votex bumper shaved with oem headlight washers retrofit ...something that hasnt been done


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_i vote for votex bumper shaved with oem headlight washers retrofit ...something that hasnt been done









That would be awesome but it will be pain to find the washer caps and fit them perfectly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have many things to be done on my bug list, it's just keep snowing here.


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

you have an insane beetle i love what you've done. one thing why is the flower holder still there? lol i took mine off as soon as i figured out how it came out but i hand it to you that is some amazing work


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Such an awesome car


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

It has been too long to start next stage. There were a lot of things going on in my life for last two years. Now it's time that my friend and I will be getting our drafted project to finish project.

At this stage, original plan was to getting 4 motion system done with all complete wiring to be real sleeper but since project has not been started, I've been collecting more parts. Now I have gotten HPA FT400 with upgrade SMIC to competition version.. Later on I got hands on full OEM RSI body kit and then luckily enough found OEM RSI wheels 18x9 *ET10*. Not long after that found a set of original O.Z. Racing Beetle Cup Racing wheels 18x9 *ET11*??? Yes, they are different. The Beetle cup racing wheels don't have lip to hold center caps but VW RSI wheels do. I can snap any center caps on them  

So this project will be longer than what I wanted to be. I'm making Beetle RSI replica now.

For the suspension wise, I still debate between going air and brand new coilovers. 


Here is work of the first day:









Never thought that under my car will be clean like this


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

Looks like a sweet build must be a bug going around, I got mine out and went under the knife again last week. What are you doing with you BBS GT's if your running the OZ's? was going to do a R swap in mine but changed my mind for something more fun. If your looking for Air let me know my friends own IDF and could help you out some.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you. If I decide to go with air suspension, I will let you know. I was thinking to go bigger with 3.6 motor which we already got one but with the parts ready for 3.2 I can't go that route yet.

I'm still not sure what to do with BBS GTs. I want to see how they look with the body kit.

Cheers:beer:


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

I had a 3.6 short block was going to mate a 3.2 head to it but have other plans for the car. but would love some gt's. I had a set of cup wheels a few years back that came with my kit when I imported it in 08. They are sweet and so light, congrats on finding both sets I wanted RSi wheels. You got them from the guy in MD with the bagged 24v jetta right? Hit me up on face book or instagram if you want to see some of what I'm building. Dknaub_eleveneleven. Love your car cant wait to get tow RSI style cars side by side sometime.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I see. Nice body progress. When will it be finished?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I have had ALOT of mk1-3 vws. After buying the latest issue of PVW, I decided a newer beetle was something I would look for. After seeing this, I am 100% sure I am buying one.

Thanks for building such an amazing car. I cant wait to see whats next!!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Update some pictures..slow progress. Alot of cutting and measuring.. Cellphone pics..


----------



## DrTrae (May 31, 2005)

Who is doing the work? Do you have a shop doing the floorpan swap, or are you doing it yourself?
Either way, subscribed.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, it's been a while, but glad to see you're starting your 4-motion swap. I've heard these swaps are challenging, and I sincerely wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

DrTrae said:


> Who is doing the work? Do you have a shop doing the floorpan swap, or are you doing it yourself?
> Either way, subscribed.


My buddy is doing the work for me in his backyard garage.:thumbup: He's his a pro.




VWBugman00 said:


> Wow, it's been a while, but glad to see you're starting your 4-motion swap. I've heard these swaps are challenging, and I sincerely wish you the best of luck.


Yes, it has been a while... My friend and I were super busy with the stuffs around. Finally he waited for the lift to install in his garage for this challenge. There is a LOT of cutting & drilling. The side panels where the back seat lock in are little complicated, other than that R32 floor pan welding points would be line up to the bug.

Can't go back..Wish me luck!! Thanks!


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I remember reading on HPA that the rear floor pan from the TT Quattro worked pretty well. I think the r32 might be a little too square.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

VWBugman00 said:


> I remember reading on HPA that the rear floor pan from the TT Quattro worked pretty well. I think the r32 might be a little too square.



R32 pan fit perfect in the rear corner.. The hard part are the pieces where R32 rear trailing arms mounted. it's small space to work on. Tomorrow might be able to test fit the pan.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Take lots of pictures I've been wanting to go awd for a while now


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

FastAndFurious said:


> Take lots of pictures I've been wanting to go awd for a while now


What he said .


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Not too much progress. Tested fitting floor pan on the car!! Still there is some fabrications to do.

In the mean time, I take all rear suspension apart and buy all new bushings and bolts, and also dropped rear subframe, trailing arms to get powdercoated. 

Don't have pictures of car now. I will post some pictures of rear pieces soon.

:beer:


----------



## DrTrae (May 31, 2005)

Bump for uuuuuuuuuuupdates. :laugh:
opcorn:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

loving this project. not to frequent a visitor of the new beetle forum, but this thread has certainly converted me.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry guys. Still no pictures of the floor works but I have some progresses of the suspension parts I striped and sent to get powder coated two weeks ago. Got call to pick them up yesterday so the bushings pressing begins..

Fresh parts



Rear subframe bushings from tt roadster.






Finished trailing arms.. Still waiting for wheel bearings and hubs.


Borrow my son ride to hold parts


----------



## DrTrae (May 31, 2005)

Very nice! So, no pictures, but how far on the floorpan have you gotten? Is it tacked in place?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Been dying to see pictures as well. I just got my R32 floor pan, its in backyard haha:screwy:


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I should have some pics this weekend:thumbup: Sorry for waiting so long.

I will try to snap the floor area as much as I can.

Karn


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Any updates


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Insane!:thumbup:


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

Looking good man, been working on mine and its going to be a fun winter it looks like for the both of us.  Pics of the RSI kit? I cant wait t get mine back on the ground. Also if you know anyone that has a OEM upper wing let me know mine is missing since my move into my new house.


----------



## DrTrae (May 31, 2005)

Karn, what's going on man? Has your build come to a halt?


----------



## Tamarix (Nov 24, 2007)

Great build:thumbup:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

Subscribed :thumbup:


----------

